# and right off the bat!



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

our division is on fire :/

time to quickly start winning please...


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

I really like Melo, I do! But the sooner the Nuggets realise that Melo is not a franchise player the better. Melo is Robin, you need Batman. Camby is a stud - All Star stud but Melo is merely a borderline All Star and always will be. That doesn't mean Melo ain't good but you'll continue being heartbroken if you keep waiting for Melo to become "the guy". Next years FA pool looks good plus the draft is deep. Which #1 picks do Nuggets have in the future? I mean, Robin (Melo) needs help.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

That's normal. We always start slow and the other do it fast, but then, we have a run and still are ín the Playoffs...I though this would change, because we actually didn't have a 7-1 preseason record, nobody got hurt on the season opener etc(as usual), but some things won't never change...I hope losing the first round will, though...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

mmmdk said:


> I really like Melo, I do! But the sooner the Nuggets realise that Melo is not a franchise player the better. Melo is Robin, you need Batman. Camby is a stud - All Star stud but Melo is merely a borderline All Star and always will be. That doesn't mean Melo ain't good but you'll continue being heartbroken if you keep waiting for Melo to become "the guy". Next years FA pool looks good plus the draft is deep. Which #1 picks do Nuggets have in the future? I mean, Robin (Melo) needs help.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion, no matter how wrong they are


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

It is time to start winning, but I'm not worried about these two games. Not happy about them either, but not worried about them


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

mmmdk said:


> I really like Melo, I do! But the sooner the Nuggets realise that Melo is not a franchise player the better. Melo is Robin, you need Batman. Camby is a stud - All Star stud but Melo is merely a borderline All Star and always will be. That doesn't mean Melo ain't good but you'll continue being heartbroken if you keep waiting for Melo to become "the guy". Next years FA pool looks good plus the draft is deep. Which #1 picks do Nuggets have in the future? I mean, Robin (Melo) needs help.


just...wow...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

of course its way too early to be worried but if were 10 games out 2 weeks from now...:nonono:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

melo is a type a player. actually d wade and lebron made a great pair of robins to his batman. too bad it takes more than one player to excel overseas to win the gold... opps did i say that


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> melo is a type a player. actually d wade and lebron made a great pair of robins to his batman. too bad it takes more than one player to excel overseas to win the gold... opps did i say that


Hey I saw "Batman" and yes he had no Robin(s). But team USA lacked heart, not Melo though, but that doesn't make Melo Batman. Besides, European basketball is better than American because it's a team sport here; doing the dirty work. It does help that it's Euro rules but team sports are won by teams. Not overpaid NBA stars that think the REAL world championships is worth next to nothing. You could always ask Mike Jordan to unretire!? Again, that's not what Melo showed - he was (almost) the only team player on team USA. He's still Robin though and what he showed glipses of in the Worlds has to be transferred to the NBA; namely making your teammates better. It could happen. *Then DO IT MELO, can you?*


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

mmmdk said:


> I really like Melo, I do! But the sooner the Nuggets realise that Melo is not a franchise player the better. Melo is Robin, you need Batman. Camby is a stud - All Star stud but Melo is merely a borderline All Star and always will be. That doesn't mean Melo ain't good but you'll continue being heartbroken if you keep waiting for Melo to become "the guy". Next years FA pool looks good plus the draft is deep. Which #1 picks do Nuggets have in the future? I mean, Robin (Melo) needs help.


I don't know how to argue with a misguided opinion with absolutely no supporting evidence other than to tell say "you're wrong," so I guess I'll do that- you're wrong. And yeah, I saw the bait and I took it.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Kuskid said:


> I don't know how to argue with a misguided opinion with absolutely no supporting evidence other than to tell say "you're wrong," so I guess I'll do that- you're wrong. And yeah, I saw the bait and I took it.


*If you wish to engage in a debate, you are not attack the person*


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

mmmdk said:


> Hey I saw "Batman" and yes he had no Robin(s). But team USA lacked heart, not Melo though, but that doesn't make Melo Batman. Besides, European basketball is better than American because it's a team sport here; doing the dirty work. It does help that it's Euro rules but team sports are won by teams. Not overpaid NBA stars that think the REAL world championships is worth next to nothing. You could always ask Mike Jordan to unretire!? Again, that's not what Melo showed - he was (almost) the only team player on team USA. He's still Robin though and what he showed glipses of in the Worlds has to be transferred to the NBA; namely making your teammates better. It could happen. *Then DO IT MELO, can you?*


melo straight dominated man. booze and comic books dont mix


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

is there an ignore button? before i get in trouble killing this dude...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I guess averaging 26.5 ppg is only good for role players?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> I guess averaging 26.5 ppg is only good for role players?


batman is a leader though. batman can carry his team into the playoffs every year of his career even in his rookie year where the previous season they were dead last. batman can lead the league in game winners because hes "the man" when your team needs points the most. batman would continue to work harder every off season to get better, and it always shows...

melo is no batman


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

mmmdk said:


> *If you wish to engage in a debate, you are not attack the person*


I did not attack; I retaliated. Don't forget to vote...I forgot...you can't.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> is there an ignore button? before i get in trouble killing this dude...


You won't get in trouble; you live in a banana republic. Your "daddy" George Bush needs your killing talents in Iraq.

Are you censoring this too, moderator? The guy, pac4eva5, sounded rather cross but you didn't censor his "killing" remarks!? Why? Is pac4eva5 your baby brother? Lastly, I won't post on the Denver pages again; too primitive.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

mmmdk said:


> I did not attack; I retaliated. Don't forget to vote...I forgot...you can't.


I tell you you're argument is deeply flawed so you made an offhand remark about my age (irrelevent) and then go after my country? Don't leave, I want to hear why you don't think Carmelo Anthony is not a franchise player. You've attacked this board for everything else, how about an on-topic post defending the claim that you made?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

somebodys been eating too much jellysickles! i cant remember the last time i got angry and had to diss on denmark :laugh:

your hate towards america is ironic


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

mmmdk said:


> You won't get in trouble; you live in a banana republic. Your "daddy" George Bush needs your killing talents in Iraq.
> 
> Are you censoring this too, moderator? The guy, pac4eva5, sounded rather cross but you didn't censor his "killing" remarks!? Why? Is pac4eva5 your baby brother? Lastly, I won't post on the Denver pages again; too primitive.


 
maybe we should go a little easier on you since you obviously dont get a lot of nugget games in denmark. but when you go into forums and say things like Melo basically isnt a franchise player (which obviously he is) and of course you compared him to a comic hero which is well.... lets call it "special".... you are going to get reamed. you didnt expect this. if I go to the heat forum and tell them dwayne wade is shaq's robin... people are gonna let me have it.

look man, when we read your posts it seems like you are the one that is acting "primitive" and dont know what you are talking about. You see most guys in their late teens and in their twenties dont want to be in Iraq. I'd say all most all of them dont. Very few have signed up because they want to go, most do because.... well ask John Kerry. 

Hating and entire country... now that is primitive. you see the US make a few mistakes (which will be rectified at the polls tonight) so you start hating. Its funny though, because just like in "other" parts of the world the same are starting to be true in parts of europe... you hate yet you idolize america. you wish you could get out from under the socialized programs that cripple your econonies. 

It a shame all you read about is really liberal stuff like what mmmdk writes... and then really conserative stuff. the united states voting public is generally in the middle of the political spectrum. 

I just cant read something that bad.... and not comment on it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> *I tell you you're argument is deeply flawed so you made an offhand remark about my age (irrelevent) and then go after my country?* Don't leave, I want to hear why you don't think Carmelo Anthony is not a franchise player. You've attacked this board for everything else, how about an on-topic post defending the claim that you made?


thats typical Euro fashion, dont worry man. ive dealt with the same kind of crap this summer with Team USA. They always have to politicize everything and then generelize like crazy.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Comments about the moderation are to be directed to the mod and/or CM, not in the thread


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

btw we are 3 games back and have only played 2 games this year. wtf?

ive never understood nba scheduling. 5 days off? im sure somewhere into the season we will play 4 in 5 nights...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> btw we are 3 games back and have only played 2 games this year. wtf?
> 
> ive never understood nba scheduling. 5 days off? im sure somewhere into the season we will play 4 in 5 nights...


Yep. Doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

whats the record for most 4th quarter blow ups? were on pace for 82...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

As much as I'd like to make a long post about our problems, I can't. I'm completely stupified by this team. 

The defense is awful. The shot selection sucks. Carmelo is pressing too much. We still have no shooting. Boykins is awful. Karl is in love with Earl. Karl doesn't have a clue. The front office still hasn't solved our problems. The team can't close out games. 

This is unbelievable. Sure, it's only three games, but we should be 3-0. I see the same team from last season.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> As much as I'd like to make a long post about our problems, I can't. I'm completely stupified by this team.
> 
> The defense is awful. The shot selection sucks. Carmelo is pressing too much. We still have no shooting. Boykins is awful. Karl is in love with Earl. Karl doesn't have a clue. The front office still hasn't solved our problems. The team can't close out games.
> 
> This is unbelievable. Sure, it's only three games, but we should be 3-0. I see the same team from last season.


i see a worse team actually. buck at least played decent/good defense. jr is killing us...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mmmdk said:


> I really like Melo, I do! But the sooner the Nuggets realise that Melo is not a franchise player the better. Melo is Robin, you need Batman. Camby is a stud - All Star stud but Melo is merely a borderline All Star and always will be. That doesn't mean Melo ain't good but you'll continue being heartbroken if you keep waiting for Melo to become "the guy". Next years FA pool looks good plus the draft is deep. Which #1 picks do Nuggets have in the future? I mean, Robin (Melo) needs help.


I love reading posts like these.

How many franchise-level players do you think the league has where Melo would be a second option?

A thread the other day, some guy was talking about Kobe being better suited as a second option. How many other guys are there in the league are there who can carry the offensive load better than Kobe, and then who's going to trade them to you?


----------

